# Cincinati 0-8 Vertical Milling Machine - $1000   (Corvallis Oregon)



## Nogoingback (Oct 6, 2018)

https://corvallis.craigslist.org/tls/d/cincinati-0-8-vertical/6706794804.html


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 6, 2018)

Lot of good machines turning up in Oregon lately- must be a seasonal thing


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 6, 2018)

Yes, lots of big lathes and mills on CL around here recently, though some of the prices are pretty ambitious.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Oct 6, 2018)

The prices are more like friggin ridiculous...................


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 6, 2018)

Yeah, my personal favorite is the guy selling a Heavy 10 for $7000.00.


----------



## Radials (Oct 6, 2018)

Nogoingback said:


> Yeah, my personal favorite is the guy selling a Heavy 10 for $7000.00.



And in quintessential CL fashion there's no less than 12 exclamation points used in the posting.


----------



## francist (Oct 6, 2018)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know if this machine is made by the same heavy-iron Cincinnati that would later become Milacron?
The reason I ask is (not that I have a hope in hades of owning this machine) that I thought the badge was really neat looking. Then I noticed it only has one "n" where the more common Cincinnati has two after the second "I". Looks like a different company to me, anybody know?

Here's a shot of the badge from the CL listing:



Thanks! Like I said, just curious. I've only found one other photo of the same badge and it was related to automobiles, not machines.

-frank


----------



## Chipper5783 (Oct 6, 2018)

Yes it is the same (the small brass tag identifies it with two n's.

Also other Cinci literature uses the same logo.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Oct 6, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> Lot of good machines turning up in Oregon lately- must be a seasonal thing



Yes, there seems to be quite a few nice, "large-ish" machine going relatively cheap - 30 year old machine (not particularly old) that would have been $30K 10 years ago, are now less than $5K (sometimes a lot less).  Companies must be recovering floor space and another company isn't going to buy it for the same reason that it would not be productive enough (not worth shipping it very far) - and it is too much space/weight/power for a home hobby type person, so the machine goes near nothing (often scrapped).


----------

